# How long should it take?



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

How long should it take to get a pheasant mounted? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I had one done last year. When I dropped it off he told me straight up that it would be around three months, and that is right at how long it took. I think that most busy taxidermist are almost a year behind, but at least some will tell you that it will be awhile.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Most shops tell you around a year...I tell my customers 6-9 months, but depending when their bird(s) is queued into the line-up, I sometimes can get them their bird in as little as 3 months! However, for Jim R. of A.B. I have a special 5 year plan in the works. Hey, perfection takes time! :lol: Seriously, nobody should be keeping your birds longer than a year...If they are, they are taking on to much. 6-12 months is reasonable! Just make sure your guy/gal is doing a good job, because if you get your bird back in 3 months and it looks like sh#t...Was it really worth the rush?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a question kind of off subject. I shot a yote this last weekend in the tailbone, but other than the tail being shot up the pelt is in great condition. The bullet must have gone in one hole, did a 360 and went out the other hole :lol: So anyways ... I skinned the yote(2nd time skinning, and the first didnt turn out) and I pulled all the way over the face so the whole body is there-Except the tail- And im a little dissapointed because I wanted a wall hanger. (After losing the tail I experimented on the bone removal--uhhh) So no more tail. So what im trying to get out of this post, is would it be worth it to sew on a new tail(oh, your rolling over in laughter) Or should I just toss the wallhanging idea.

(Also some deboning the tail tips would be great)


----------

